
Try out new features in Google Toolbar Labs - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/try-out-new-features-in-google-toolbar.html
======
josefresco
I'm sorry but I don't use IE (only to test my shit) and I don't need a browser
toolbar. If I had a nickel for every browser toolbar on top of toolbar on top
of toolbar I had to remove from friends/family/clients computers ... I'd be
rich.

Now that my ranting is over, it seems the idea that you're somewhat geo-
anonymous while browsing the web is slowly going away. This is good because it
make local based services viable, but bad because it's somewhat intrusive and
some people just don't want to be 'found'.

